# Shogun Prairie Breaker II



## j4y (Nov 25, 2007)

I picked up this mountain bike today. It's a Shogun Prairie Breaker II. The seller said he purchased it new in July of 86. Does anyone have any information on it?

(click for full size)


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Not sure what you want to know, they were distributed by Seattle Bike Supply, they are from Taiwan, and I think they may still exist, mainly sold in Asia. I think the Team Issue from '87 or '88 won Bike of the Year from Mountain Biking Magazine, the shop I worked for in 87 carried them, they were okay bikes, nothing outstanding other than they used a similar 'triple triangle' design to GT on their higher end models, only without the pierced seat tube.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

The Shogon Prairie Breaker Pro I own is a decent bike that I ride on the trail often. I was pretty surprised how nice it rides and I was expecting it to be a pig. 
It has the same triple triangle frame but the top-tube is a little short for a 19" frame.I like the way the bike rides. It's not a collector but it's not a Huffy either. Try riding that Shogun on the trail and let us know how it rides.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Do you want me to be honest or do you want me to tell you its a gem.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Do you want me to be honest or do you want me to tell you its a gem.


geez Rumpfy, why take a chance of spoiling your image?...tell him it's crap. After all it's not a "designer" bike  Sure it's probably not worth much monetarily, but it looks like a nice vintage bike in what looks to be great condition...

The "HOOVER" approves..a sure kiss of death :thumbsup:


----------



## hotlaksa (Feb 11, 2004)

*Prairie braker*

It's true that Shogun was mass produced band - not fancy handmade framest.
I bought a Team Issue new in '89. ( Camo paint job) 
It had full XT and a Tange Prestige frameset. 
Quite a nice setup. 
It was the bees knees once i got the Maitou 3's on there.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

there's a real shogun fetishist in NYC, maybe he can help!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> geez Rumpfy, why take a chance of spoiling your image?...tell him it's crap. After all it's not a "designer" bike  Sure it's probably not worth much monetarily, but it looks like a nice vintage bike in what looks to be great condition...
> 
> The "HOOVER" approves..a sure kiss of death :thumbsup:


Based on seat post height, I'd say that bike would fit you properly.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*old shoguns were nice....*

i don't remember the red ones as well (lugged but w/a unicrown fork? i forget...), but the gray 84-85 era bikes were VERY nicely lugged japanese made frames easily on a par with bikes like the specialized sequoia. they used shimano touring derailleurs and outshifted the mountech equiped rockhoppers by a mile- especially up front. i always liked the fact that they came w/all the braze-on screws, it was a nice touch. the later low end taiwan bikes were just as scary as everyone elses. we did have a lot of trouble getting the bikes- we would be told they were 'in customs' only to find out a week or so later they weren't even on the water yet! made for some interesting waits for customers w/special orders! i should scan some old shogun trail shots......


----------

